# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا بفصل مدرس مساعد بكلية الحقوق ...

## د.شيماء عطاالله

فصل مدرس مساعد بكلية الحقوق جامعة الإسكندرية لتلاعبه بنتيجة طالب كويتى

قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا برئاسة المستشار عادل بريك نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية المستشارين سيد سلطان والدكتور محمد عبد الوهاب خفاجى ونبيل عطالله وشعبان عبد العزيز نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة بمعاقبة الطاعن (م.ش.ا.ح) المدرس المساعد بكلية الحقوق جامعة الإسكندرية بعقوبة الفصل من الخدمة لأنه بمقر عمله بكلية الحقوق حال كونه عضواً بكنترول الفرقة الثانية عرض علي زملائه من أعضاء كنترول الفرقة الثالثة التعاون معهم ومساعدتهم، واستطاع بهذه الوسيلة أن يتواجد بدون مقتضي داخل كنترول الفرقة الثالثة، وتمكن عن طريق ذلك من الاستحواذ علي كراسات إجابة الطالب الكويتى الجنسية (م.س.ر.ا) المقيد بالفرقة الثالثة انتظام في 5 مواد (الجنسية، المرافعات، القانون التجاري، المقرر الأجنبي، أحكام الالتزام) حال علمه برسوبه فيها وقام بالعبث والتلاعب بالدرجات التي منحت للطالب في تلك الكراسات من قبل مصححي تلك المواد بطريق الكشط والإضافة، والعبث بمجموع الدرجات الثابتة علي الغلاف الخارجي لتلك الكراسات لتكون مطابقة لما أحدثه من تلاعب بالدرجات الثابتة داخلها قاصداً من وراء ذلك تغيير حالة الطالب الكويتى من راسب إلي ناجح علي خلاف الحقيقة.

وبهذا الحكم تكون المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد أسدلت الستار عن قضية التلاعب فى الكونترول لتغيير درجات الطالب الكويتى في كلية الحقوق جامعة الإسكندرية، رسخت به احترام قيم العلم في حياة المجتمع، وأن العلم أمانة فى يد عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعات ومعاونيهم من المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين، وأنه ليس من حق أحد أن يهدر جهد طالب معين أو يمنح طالبا آخر ما لا يستحقه من درجات على سبيل الإثابة أيا كانت الأسباب، وأن أستاذ العلم الذى يتخلى عن شرف الأمانة ويضيعها أمام المغريات لا يستحق البقاء فى الوظيفة ولا يستحق حمل تلك الأمانة العلمية.

وأكدت المحكمة على تغليب قيم العلم وإعلاء قيم النزاهة وأن الجامعة منارة مضيئة تبث روح العلم والمعرفة والأخلاق وتدق موازين الحساب لأعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم، وأن المدرس المساعد تواجد في كونترول ليس عضوا به مما مكنه من التلاعب، وكان يجب على رئيس الكونترول منعه من التواجد، وأن الجامعة لم تتخذ أى إجراء مع رئيس وأعضاء الكنترول الذى سمح للمدرس المساعد بالدخول فيه، والعدالة توجب المسئولية لكل من ساهم أو سمح بإرتكاب فعل مشين وأنه على رؤساء الكونترول بالجامعات ألا يسمحوا بتواجد زملائهم داخل قاعات الكنترول تحقيقا لمبدأ الشفافية وإعلاء لقيم النزاهة في أداء الوظيفة الجامعية وحمايتها من العبث، وأن الطالب الكويتى راسب في 5 مواد منهم مادة صفر من 20 وتم تعديها جميعا من راسب لناجح، والأوراق خلت من أى قرار تأديبى وقعته الجامعة علي الطالب، وكان يجب على الجامعة تحقيق كل عناصر المخالفة لمنع وقوعها مستقبلا، خاصة وأن الدرجات العلمية هى التقييم الحقيقى لمستوى تحصيل الطالب بما يشعر وجدان الطلاب بالدرجات المستحقة دون مجاملة وهى أساس التصنيف العالمى للجامعات.

قالت المحكمة أنه يجب علي عضو هيئة التدريس وشاغلي الوظائف المعاونة لها الحفاظ علي كرامة وظيفتهم، وفقاً لما يتطلبه العرف العام والتقاليد الجامعية، وما يقضيه من حرص علي سمعتهم التي ترتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بسمعة المؤسسة التعليمة والتربوية التي يعملون بها المتمثلة فى الجامعة المنارة المضيئة التى تقوم على بث روح العلم والمعرفة والأخلاق سواء من أعضاء هيئة التدريس أو المعيدين أو المدرس المساعد - نواة أعضاء هيئة التدريس – ذلك أن جُل عمل الجامعة فضلا عن التعليم مراعاة المستوي الرفيع للتربية الدينية والخلقية والوطنية، وهو ما يفرض على أساتذة الجامعات والمعاونين لهم التحلى بالأخلاق الكريمة والسلوك القويم بما يتفق مع التقاليد الجامعية العريقة لكونهم قدوة لطلابهم يعلمونهم القيم والأخلاق وينهلون من علمهم ما ينفعهم، فإذا ما خرج أحدهم عن إطار تقاليد الوظيفة الجامعية وتنكب بمسلكه وأفعاله وتصرفاته الطريق القويم وأتى فعلاً مزريا بالشرف والاعتبار هو الفعل الذي يتصل الأمر فيه بالمقومات الأساسية للقيم العليا في الإنسان كعرضه وأمانته، تدق موازين الحساب وفقد الثقة والاعتبار ويتعين بتره من الجامعة ليبقى ثوبها أبيضاً ناصعا .

وأضافت المحكمة أن الثابت من الأوراق، وبشهادة الشهود ممن سمعت أقوالهم، وعلى نحو ما ثبت بالصور الرسمية لكراسات الإجابة الخاصة بالطالب الكويتى الجنسية (م.س.ر.ا) المقيد بالفرقة الثالثة انتظام بكلية الحقوق جامعة الإسكندرية في مواد (الجنسية – قانون المرافعات – التجاري – أحكام الإلتزام – المقرر الأجنبي) فإنه ثابت فيها قيام الطاعن المدرس المساعد بكلية الحقوق بالدخول فى كنترول الفرقة الثالثة وهو ليس عضوا به لكونه عضو بالفرقة الثانية، وقيامه بالعبث والتلاعب فى الدرجات المرصودة للطالب المذكور في هذه المواد، بهدف تغيير حالة الطالب في هذه المواد من راسب إلي ناجح علي خلاف الحقيقة، وذلك علي النحو التالي:

بالنسبة لمادة " أحكام الالتزام" فقد كانت نتيجة الطالب فيها صفر من عشرين، فقام الطاعن بالتلاعب والعبث علي غلاف كراسة الإجابة الخاصة بهذه المادة،وقام بتعديل الصفر إلي 7.5 درجة، ثم عدلت هذه الدرجة إلي (8) جبراً كما قام بالعبث داخل كراسة الإجابة، بأن قام بكشط وطمس بعض الأصفار التي حصل عليها الطالب في السؤال الأول، ودون بدلاً منها (4) درجات، ثم بشطب وطمس الصفر الذي حصل عليه الطالب في السؤال الثاني، وقام بتغييره إلي 3.5 درجة .

اما فيما يخص مادة " القانون التجاري"، فقد قام الطاعن بتعديل الدرجة الممنوحة للطالب علي غلاف كراسة الإجابة من 6.5 درجة إلي 8.5 درجة، ثم قام بعرض هذا التعديل علي د / محمد عبد العال عضو كنترول الفرقة الثالثة انتظام، والذي قام بإقرار التعديل، دون أن يكلف نفسه عناء التحري بنفسه من صحة ما قام به الطاعن، فتمت إعادة رصد درجات هذه المادة طبقاً لهذا التعديل، وتم منح الطالب فيها (10) درجات عن طريق الكنترول .

ومادة " الجنسية " فقد قام الطاعن بالتلاعب والعبث في الدرجة الممنوحة للطالب المذكور في هذه المادة بأن قام بتعديلها علي غلاف كراسة الإجابة من (3) درجات إلي (5) درجات، دون أن تكون الدرجة الأخيرة متطابقة لما هو داخل كراسة الإجابة .

ومادة " قانون المرافعات"، فقد قام الطاعن بتعديل الدرجة الممنوحة للطالب علي غلاف كراسة الإجابة من 3.5 درجة (4) جبراً، وذلك عن طريق كشط وطمس الدرجة الأولي وتغييرها إلي 8.5 درجة، وذلك دون أن تكون تلك الزيادة موجودة داخل كراسة الإجابة، ثم منح الطالب فيها (10) درجات عن طريق الكنترول.

واخيرا في مادة " المقرر الأجنبي" فقد قام مصحح المادة بمنح الطالب فيها 4.5 درجة، ثم قام الطاعن بتعديل هذه الدرجة إلي 6.5 درجة باللغة الإنجليزية، ثم عدلت إلي (10) درجات عن طريق الكنترول

وذكرت المحكمة أن الطاعن هو أحد أعضاء كنترول امتحانات الفرقة الثانية انتظام ليس عضواً بكنترول امتحانات الفرقة الثالثة انتظام وغير المسموح إطلاقاً علي أعضاء الكنترول بالعمل في كنترول فرقة أخري غير مكلف بها أصلاً، وبهذه المثابة فما كان يجوز للطاعن أن يتواجد دون سند قانوني في كنترول ليس عضواً فيه، وليس له أن يتذرع بأن وجوده كان بقصد التعاون والمساعدة، طالما أنه لم يصدر له قرار بتكليفه بذلك ويكون ما نُسب إلى الطاعن ثابت فى حقه ثبوتا يقينيا ويشكل فى حقه سلوكاً معيباً افتقد معه أمانته في شغل وظيفته الجامعية والتى من أهم مقومات شاغلها أن يكون في أعلي درجات الصدق والأمانة ويكون مجازاة الطاعن بالفصل من الخدمة هو الجزاء الأوفى .

وأشارت المحكمة أنه قد تلاحظ لديها أن الطاعن قد تواجد بكنترول الفرقة الثالثة انتظام وهو غير عضو به مما مكنه من ارتكاب الإثم التأديبى، ولولا السماح له بالتواجد غير القانونى لما استطاع ارتكاب هذا الفعل، وقد خلت الأوراق من ثمة إجراء اتخذته الجامعة مع رئيس وأعضاء كنترول الفرقة الثالثة انتظام الذى سمح له بالدخول فيه على نحو يحقق العدالة في وجوب المسئولية لكل من ساهم في أو سمح بارتكاب فعل مشين مثل ما نسب إلى الطاعن، وقد كان من أدق واجباتهم منعه من التواجد بكنترول هو ليس عضوا به، وهو ما يتوجب على رؤساء وأعضاء الكنترولات بكافة فرق الدراسة بالجامعة ألا يسمحوا بتواجد زملائهم داخل قاعات الكنترول تحقيقا لمبدأ الشفافية وإعلاء لقيم النزاهة في أداء الوظيفة الجامعية وحمايتها من العبث . وأن الأوراق خلت من أى قرار تأديبى وقعته الجامعة على الطالب الكويتى، وكان يجب على الجامعة تحقيق كل عناصر المخالفة لمنع وقوعها مستقبلا، وأن الدرجات العلمية هى التقييم الحقيقى لمستوى تحصيل الطالب بما يشعر وجدان الطلاب بالدرجات المستحقة وهى أساس التصنيف العالمى للجامعات .

----------


## Lloydfrife

الإدارية العليا بمصر : السماح للمسيحي المطلق بالزواج  القاهرة ؛أصدرت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بمجلس الدولة أمس حكمها النهائي بالسماح للمسيحي المطلق بالزواج مرة أخري. وألزمت الكنيسة بإصدار تصريح زواج مرة أخري له. أيدت المحكمة حكم أول درجة ورفضت الطعن المقدم من الكنيسة.. وقالت في أسباب حكمها ان محكمة الأحوال الشخصية حكمت بتطليق أحد المسيحيين من زوجته طبقاً للائحة الأقباط الأرثوذكس المعتمدة من المجلس الملي العام سنة 1938 التي جعلت من أسباب التطليق إساءة المعاشرة والاخلال الجسيم بالواجبات مما يؤدي لاستحكام النفور بين الزوجين اضافة إلي بند الفرقة بينهما لمدة 3 سنوات متتالية

----------

